# I need your help



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

This is my last ditch effort in keeping Rose, however she is crowing, twice in the last 3 days, so we think Rose is a Rosco. Can you all take one more look at this pic and cast your votes and let me know why you think one way or the other (so I can learn). There are spur bumps, but all three of my birds have them, and I don't think thy are all Roos, the bumps are not sharp. This chicken is almost 5 months old. Thank you!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I see what looks like saddle feathers. Is that a Buff Orpington? If do, I vote Rosco. Sorry.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a buff rooster that looks just like HIM!!!!!!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, a buff orpington. Thanks so much for your reply. He is going back to the Ranch on Wednesday. I hope to replace him with a buff pullet. I'm hoping I can pick one out a bit better now, and that reintroducing a new pullet to my other two wont be too tough. If I seperate part of the run all day and put them in the coop together at night, would that be too fast? Thanks again. So sad  He is SO pretty, but I can't keep roosters where I live.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Aw thats to bad. His comb seemed small but yeah there is no denying crowing.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Aw thats to bad. His comb seemed small but yeah there is no denying crowing.


Ya, I am sad, but at least I've learned about chicken feathers a bit. Do you still think my BR may be a roo also? At 5 months no eggs, no crowing, and no comb. In fact her comb seems very pale, is that a health issue? She seems fine none the less, but I believe you may have questioned her coloring. Here's another pic


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You know, I'm not sure. The color looks like a roo, but the pail comb look pullet, BUT by this age either pullet or roo, the comb should be nice and red. A pullets comb will get bright red when she laying or getting ready to lay. I guess she/he is a wait and see case.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Apyl said:


> You know, I'm not sure. The color looks like a roo, but the pail comb look pullet, BUT by this age either pullet or roo, the comb should be nice and red. A pullets comb will get bright red when she laying or getting ready to lay. I guess she/he is a wait and see case.


I guess so, my RIR has a comb like this too, only maybe a bit redder, but still pink. She's been shedding a bit of intestinal lining for the last 3 days or so, which I know is normal, but I'm just hoping these birds aren't sick, those combs are so small, I believe it was you that shared a pic of your buff Orpington at 4 months and she had a big beautiful red comb. Perhaps they are on inferior feed?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is a pic of my Barred Rock at about 5 months old. I was wrong ! lol At 5 months old her comb was still pink but at almost 6 months old she had reddened up. First pic in 6 months, second is 5 months.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh and its weird, in the pics even my bird looks light in color but in real life she looks darker.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Here is a pic of my Barred Rock at about 5 months old. I was wrong ! lol At 5 months old her comb was still pink but at almost 6 months old she had reddened up. First pic in 6 months, second is 5 months.


You rock! Thank you so much. Wow, what a difference a month makes! Ok, I'm feeling pretty good about Dorothy now  fingers crossed. I think I should, as you suggested, switch up there feed. I cut up 1/2 a turkey dog left from my son's lunch and they went nuts for it, they need some meat! There is a feed store near me that has meal worm scratch, maybe I should pick some up for a snack. Thanks again!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Also noticing your BR has the yellow legs with grey/greenish lines down the fronts, mine has this too. Is this a hen thing?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

From what I understand its mostly a hen thing but sometimes a roo will have markings. I have a BR roo last summer I'll find a pic and see


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I couldnt find a good leg pic but in this pic see how light the coloring is on this guy. The Barred Rock is the guy on the left, the middle guy is a Dominique, and the other is a Production Red. All 5 1/2 mont old cockerals at the time.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I couldnt find a good leg pic but in this pic see how light the coloring is on this guy. The Barred Rock is the guy on the left, the middle guy is a Dominique, and the other is a Production Red. All 5 1/2 mont old cockerals at the time.


Oh wow, look at this beautiful tail feathers. Nope, Dorothy has nothing like that!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

How do you know if you've got a barred rock or a Dominique they look so much alike!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They have totally different combs.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Apyl said:


> You know, I'm not sure. The color looks like a roo, but the pail comb look pullet, BUT by this age either pullet or roo, the comb should be nice and red. A pullets comb will get bright red when she laying or getting ready to lay. I guess she/he is a wait and see case.


I have to agree, I would have said roo based on color, but my barred rock roo is much younger, same color, but much more comb, and my hen comb looks like this one.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you. I guess she is just one of those odd girls that have the lighter coloring. Thanks for your insight


----------

